# Patterson River 11/08/07



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm going to fish the Patto again at 6:00am. Flicking plackies and the odd SX40 at structure for bream. Theres still a bit too much fresh water there but I managed a nice fish last week. Theres also small sambos sneaking round the entrance. The crabs are getting blown out of the water again this weekend so the calm conditions in the river are the go. All welcome.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Not for me Mr Hobe's, Sat is a go go day on the employment front. As a fella with all the flippered choices, which is your Hobie choice for darting around tighter squeezes like the patto?


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Scott,

I just can't get enthused about fishing the Patto. Sunday is looking OKish at the moment and I might head out then. How is the fishing down your way at the moment.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Can't do early saturday, but might pop down for a look later on, I'll give you a ring if I'm likely


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Would love to fish the Patto, but can't make Saturdays. That's SWMBO's Gym day. I play Mr Mom 

Good luck


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Scotty

mate im up for a fish in the Patto river, port Philip is just a wild-woman at the moment and i cant get near her in my big bertha of a yak

6am sounds good.... l'll call ya shortly


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Catch you next time Poddy. Outback for manouverability in tight spots, hands down.

Good luck Grant, might make it out Sunday too yet.

I understand Luke, your pair of whippers are similar vintage to mine. They are great but come with sacrifice. Can't wait till they are big enough to handle their own rods and yaks.

Lets slaughter em Tony.... Batman and Robbin...........

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Good luck Scott
I've got footy Sat mornings. If people are heading out mornington way Sunday, I'd be keen.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

dunno about this Batman and Robin caper mate but im keen :twisted:

Ive been following seabreeze all week drooling at the forecast for the sun/mon fellas, good luck on the hunt for those that get out for a session.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Hobie Vic said:


> I understand Luke, your pair of whippers are similar vintage to mine. They are great but come with sacrifice. Can't wait till they are big enough to handle their own rods and yaks.


Oh yeah!

I've already bought 2YO Ben his first rod! 

Good luck tomorrow fellas


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

waking up to the rain drumming on the roof at 5am this morning, a quick check of the radar showed showers spread across the bay so i took the soft option and crawled back into bed 

tommorrow is looking pretty damn good fellas,


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Y-Knot said:


> waking up to the rain drumming on the roof at 5am this morning, a quick check of the radar showed showers spread across the bay so i took the soft option and crawled back into bed
> 
> tommorrow is looking pretty damn good fellas,


I did the same thing to RodL two years back. He still went out and came across a school of salmon and had a great session. He did take the time out to call me to me know what I was missing out on and hasn't let me forget since... :lol:

Do you have preference for the location tomorrow.

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

After Tony's call I softed too.

Hit the river at 9:00am and hooked a coulpe newbies on a blue revo.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Hobie Vic said:


> After Tony's call I softed too.
> 
> Hit the river at 9:00am and hooked a coulpe newbies on a blue revo.
> 
> ...


Phew, i was half anticipating a "moster bream" report from ya Scotty - actually it sounds like a rippa report for you with the blue revo...nice work.

[ 
Hiya Grant.... and i was expecting the same from Scotty :lol: (and fair enough too). As for tommorrow No Can Do , my working week begins but l'll be thinking of ya all out there 8)


----------

